# Another kick in the nads.



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

.....for some.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/8376906.stm


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I never go over my overdraft anymore but I have in the past. I think the £30 charge is a joke especially if its a few £'s.


----------

